# Anyone Also Have Acid Reflux?



## Exploder

I was curious, does anyone else that have this IBS also have acid reflux with it? Didn't know if maybe this was connected or not.


----------



## lorilou

yes, I too have acid reflux but with the help of my reglan I not only do well now but it helps with my motility issue. i swear by reglan although many are scared of the side effects. I have been on it 8 years but only need it twice a day versus 4 times a day. I also take digestive enzymes which help- it is rare that i have a flare up anymore with the reflux.one thing that will set off reflux is too much vit c-I do think alot of folks have both ibs and refluxGod blessLori


----------



## ABNormal

Yes, I've had acid reflux for a few years now. I take Nexium. I wish I didn't have to, but I don't take it that often. When I have bad C, I find the reflux is worse.


----------



## Joan Mack

Hi, I had a bout of reflux from trying to be a good patient. My bowel cramp was so bad that I bowed over around two hours after eating. I am very sorry that the GI doctor felt I was not working hard enough. I am really upset about zelnorm being taken off the market. I used anacid chewable pills then after cramp and usually take one omeprazole at night. I feel kind of down about the zelnorm situation.


----------



## Exploder

Oic...I was wondering if it were somehow connected, because I too have it, and was taking some pills but they're $70 something like that without insurance, and couldn't really afford it so started going with Prilosec OTC it helps somewhat. Does drinking Milk help any of you with it?


----------



## Cherrie

HiMe too have acid reflux plus ibs. These do can co-exist, but I'm not sure if there is a link -- it's more case by case i guess... Some say that milk can help protect the inner lining of the stomach (sorry i know this is not the medical term, but i can't think it the exact term at this moment) from damages, which may be helpful for not getting a stomach ulcer (if this info is accurate) -- however, drinking milk does not stop stomach acid from coming up through the esophagus to the pharynx (which is a major reason acid reflux needs to be treated). And also, many IBSers are sensitive to milk/dairy and can't drink milk... Cherrie


----------



## overitnow

I had D for 10 years, chronic indigestion for longer than that--which eventually deteriorated into constant indigestion and occassional reflux. I began taking a supplement to control my cholesterol and strengthen my circulatory system and both my IBS and GERD stopped. It is clear to me that all of these conditions are related in me.Mark


----------



## newscat

I have it too. Doctor (GP) has put me on prilosec for a couple of weeks.


----------



## kitkat17 Lady of the Loo

Count me in. It is HORIBLE. can't lay down can't breath half the time. Cough allot. HATE IT


----------



## Cherrie

KitKatAre you on any meds? I realize everyone's different -- just FYI, my experience is -- prilosec doesn't work at all for me, and prevacid makes me a little better -- not entirely, the acid still comes up after I eat and I still have sore throat and have to use 3+ pillows when I sleep, but at least I don't cough as much anymore...Cherrie


----------



## js10holloway

Yes, Both, Had it for years. I have been taking a product called Amazing Grass works great for relieving the burning in your bowels and stomach.


----------



## jman2008

amazing grass is that a green drink?I've been reading alot of blogs where people claim green drink helped their ibs tremendously.I just started with them again.I find gerd medication makes my sore throat worse in the long run. the only think that helps is SIBO treatment for me.


----------



## Exploder

Well Folks a couple of days ago I finally got my prescription filled its a time release capsule it is MYLAN brand and its called Omeprazole 20MG Capsule DRMYL seems like it'd be the same as prilosec but...Since I started taking this Thursday, Friday and today I've felt better acid relief than what I did with prilosec, prilosec helped somewhat but didn't do as good of job. Figured I would give you some input incase you too are seeking different medicine for relief you could say something to your doctor.


----------



## P.R

I HAVE IBS AND GERD AS WELL MY SYMPTOMS ARE COUGH,GURGLING IN THROAT WHEN I LAY DOWN F0R 2 YEARS NOW, DOCTOR NEVER HEARD OF THE GURGLING PART EVER HEAR OF THIS? ANYTHING BETTER THAN NEXIUM


----------



## Exploder

I myself haven't heard of a gurgling.


----------



## knothappy

I have terrible IBS|D and gerd ,hiatal hernia the works....I think they are connected.my doc says no I say yes.. and so do a lotof otheres who have both of these demons .


----------



## Joan Mack

I think my gerd or reflux came from use of theodur from having asthma/allergies. I took theodur as needed. Now I must have omepazole (nexium, type thing) because I take mobic (NSAID) for severe arthritis. My sore throat type reflux came several years after my IBS/c. For me, I don't see them as related except when I recently was bowed over my ibs pain trying to follow doctor's orders. Hey maybe one or two of them know what they are doing.


----------



## BBinCT

Hi,I also have IBS, GERD and hiatal hernia. I actually discovered to my surprise, didn't have any symptoms of reflux, during some my endoscopy and colonoscopy procedures. I was put on prosilec for 3 months to heal the damage and immflammation of my esophagus. Since i finished the prolisec i have noticed some symptoms of the reflux when i eat alot at one sitting or GERD trigger foods. I lot of things that people have posted on this site, like the pepperment tea or capsules, for IBS, are contraindicated for GERD. Have you found anything that has helped you? I am also going on my fourth month on Miralax. It worked great up for a couple of months with my IBS-C, but it's effectiveness has worn off. I 've started taking Culterelle, a probiotic for about a month now, haven't noticed much of a difference. I have finally scheuduled a followup with my GI doc next week- i was thinking of looking into the LEAP testing? Anythoughts on all of this? Frustrated with everything!


----------



## madge

Me too. I had IBS-c for about 5 years before the acid reflux started. I'm on Nexium because all the others make my constipation and bloating worse. (And I've tried em all.) Culturelle was like a miracle for me. Within a few weeks, I found I could eat foods that always had caused a lot of bloating and cramping, and my BMs were better. I take a Culturelle tablet (acidophilus GG), a Fibercon tablet, and if I'm having rectal discomfort, I'll take a stool softener (ducosate sodium) too. Those really help me a lot. I do have to be careful what I eat for the reflux, but my IBS-c is a lot better, especially since I've been using Culturelle. I guess we are all different.


----------



## Guest

I have it also. They seem to go together when the meds, Levsin and Immodium, are keeping my IBS-D somewhat under control the GURD gets worse. I swear by Gaviscon chewables. Used it for years now. Only thing I don't like is having to find a glass of water to take with it. My doc says it's just a coincidence but it happens EVERY time.







Good Luck


----------



## madge

I like Gaviscon too, but am a little leery of taking it all the time. I remember my doctor saying it's better not to take it every day.


----------



## amesg31

Hi,I know your post is old, but I was searching on this site for my symptoms and I came across your post. I suffer from horrible acid reflux that was always controlled over the last 10 years by PPI's. The last 6 months none of the acid medicines are working, but I was also diagnosed with SIBO in June this year but never treated it.I was wondering if you your acid relux went away after you did SIBO treatment- what did you take specifically?Thanks.


----------



## AnotherOzzie

I also have the Gerd with IBS. My doc put me on Pariet tablets for the Gerd (These are much the same as Nexium I think). Thankfully it is much better since taking the meds. BUT he told me not to eat fatty or spicy food and I believe this has helped a lot.As far as the IBS goes I am keeping that under control by taking Imodium.LOL I am feeling quite down in the dumps at the moment as my arthritis is giving me trouble and I have been diagnosed with a goitre. By the way. Does anyone else get hiccups since being diagnosed with GERD? I get them now but never had them before.Hope you have all had a nice New Year.AnotherOzzie


----------



## baz22p

Hi, I have IBS and occassionally I have Gastric Reflux. It doesn't seem too bad (don't really know what to use as a comparison) and I don't take anything except the normal shop bought indegestion tablets (Ranitidine, Calcium Carbonate). With either of these it tends to ease with time - I can more-or-less ignore it most of the time. I also tend to cough a lot first thing in the morning.........never really associated this with IBS as it improves after I have been up for about 15 minutes.Baz.


----------



## hope*

I'm on Omeprezole for my reflux which for most part does seem to be working, but my main symptoms were constant sore throat, a cough and chest pain, sometimes the pain goes straight through to my back, before Omeprezole i did try Gavisgon, rennies, tum tums nothing worked intill the doctor put me on my medication, but i still have to be carefull what i eat, too much dark choc really starts up the reflux. I dont take anything for my IBS anymore tried most of the tablets out there never worked for me


----------



## 23470

Joan Mack said:


> I think my gerd or reflux came from use of theodur from having asthma/allergies. I took theodur as needed. Now I must have omepazole (nexium, type thing) because I take mobic (NSAID) for severe arthritis. My sore throat type reflux came several years after my IBS/c. For me, I don't see them as related except when I recently was bowed over my ibs pain trying to follow doctor's orders. Hey maybe one or two of them know what they are doing.


DUDE....I took Theodur as a kid, that ended about 20 years ago. I don't know about messing my gut up, but...and I kid you not.....my doctors attributed it to changing my hair color and making it go from straight and loose to uber curly. I know it sounds crazy, but there is no one in my family going back as far as we have records (200 years), that has had curly hair. The doctors said they had noticed that kids who used Theodur experienced body changes on that biological level in a number of cases.....SCARY.Oh...and I have GERD and IBS-D, too


----------



## caputsky

I am also one of the "lucky" ones who has IBS and GERD. My GERD developed years before I got IBS. I was actually diagnosed with GERD not because I was having heartburn pain or any of the "usual" symptoms, but because of a chronic sinus infection that refused to go away. The ENT doctor who I went to at the time believed that the extra acid in my esophagus/stomach was moving into my sinus cavities and causing the infections. Anyway, at the time (2002) I was put on Nexium which really helped. A little less than a year later I had to switch to a generic form because my insurance wouldn't cover the Nexium anymore. The really confusing part is that only when I was not on a PPI is when I started to experience heartburn -- I barely ever had it before being put on a PPI. My IBS symptoms occurred a few years later (2005). I can't help wondering if the two are connected, not only the acid reflux diagnosis but also the meds that I had been taking for reflux for so long. Anyway, sorry for the length and rambling of this post, but I wanted to reply to say that you aren't alone with the GERD + IBS combo - it's a wicked one, especially in terms of diet







. And just as an aside, some PPIs can make IBS symptoms worse (for example, Prilosec makes my D horrible). Just to keep in mind -- have a great day!Julie


----------



## Toddy

Another GERD and IBS-C victim here. The GERD started when I went away to college (anxiety-producing event for me). I was also pretty gassy but the constipation began some years later. I definitely think there's a connection between those two GI problems with anxiety probably being a catalyst. I'm currently taking Protonix which works for the heartburn (all the PPi's did for me). I'm not sure if this exacerbates my constipation or if I'd be stuffed up anyway since I've been on PPI's for some 10 or 11 years now. I'm starting pelvic floor therapy next week to see if it helps my prostatitis. The physical therapist claims that it will also help with my constipation issue..we'll see. I'm sure those muscles down there are all in knots from being so tense over the years so I'm hopeful. I'll report back in the months to come to let everyone know how I'm progressing with it. Crossing my fingers.


----------



## PureKid

I have been told by my doctor that I have been having Acid Reflux ..Its been about a year and Im starting to think its not Acid reflux but IBS.I have been having similar symptoms from constipation to diarrhea and The cause is caffeine which was found in pop that I drank and chocolate.They ran some results and they found some kind of acidity or something in my abdominal area and stomach I think.I really need answers to what I have.Acid reflux or IBS. if anyone can answer this question please reply back!I use to take Pepto-Bismol for comfort but that was just one use take.I also take Gaviscon Pills for myself And its for acid reflux and GERD..Im very confused.What do I have? Acid Reflux,IBS,Or GERD?


----------



## Kathleen M.

http://www.ibsgroup.org/symptoms has a symptom chart with both GERD and IBS on it that may help.Upper GI problems can be GERD or functional, but tend to be just upper GI symptoms. Pain high in the abdomen or mostly in the chest with other things happening up highGERD is just chronic acid relux, they aren't two separate things.Colon problems tend to be IBS (or a related functional bowel problem) and tend to be the rest of the abdomen and BM issues.It is pretty common to have both GERD and IBS as both are very common problems. Also it does seem people prone to IBS may also be prone to functional GI problems up top as well.


----------



## madge

I cough in the morning from two things: sometime from a heart arrhythmia but especially from reflux. A lot of people with a dry cough don't know it's from reflux, so thought I'd mention it.


----------



## madge

I forgot to mention that I also have IBS and Gerd. The IBS began during my pre-menopausal years and the reflux/Gerd started after a bout of campylobacter (food poisoning caused by restaurant chicken). Campylobacter can also cause IBS, by the way, and different form of digestive ailments, like ulcerative colitis. And it can be a cause of Guillan Barre syndrome, a nasty form of paralysis. Be very careful with chicken and eggs...make sure they're well cooked. I used to love soft-boiled and sunny-side up eggs with runny yolks. Not anymore.I thought it was difficult enough having IBS and GERD, but now I have PVCs...a form of heart arrhythmia. That means I need to watch gas-producing foods. And I also just learned that I have a high ferritin/iron level. So I may need to eliminate or cut back on most fruits (which I love), beef, and any iron fortified cereals, dairy products, or vitamins. I seriously wonder what I can eat anymore without problems. I've given up quite a few foods already. Anyone with GERD know what I mean: "If it tastes really good, spit it out." (Well, not entirely true. There are some very tasty things that I can still eat. But sometimes I'd just like to have some orange juice, mint, chocolate, tomato soup, pizza, chili, or some fried chicken and fries, as I'm sure some of you would.) Keep smiling, and remember to keep your glass half full, not half empty. (Easier said than done sometimes, right?)


----------

